# Gigabyte motherboard BIOS problem



## Officer Rich (Jan 27, 2003)

I really could use some help...
I am working on a Gigabyte motherboard model GA-6OXET. I wanted to clear the BIOS password, so I repositioned the jumper for clearing the BIOS. Upon re-positioning it, I get no boot-up whatsoever. I then removed the system recovery jumper, and I can get access to the floppy. I downloaded a BIOS flash utility and the current BIOS upgrade from Gigabyte. When I run the utility, I lose the keyboard, so I can't work in the update utility. I have called Gigabyte, but have been told I will be called back, with no response yet. 
Thank you in advance for any help you can give me!
P.O. Marando, NYPD


----------



## CSOFT (Feb 7, 2003)

I'v seen gigabyte boards lose the keyboard and the floppy more then once after a BIOS flash, but never a problem such as yours after a BIOS reset. Try to RMA it, or find a frind with an EPROM Writer to write a new bios to it.


----------



## FierFaerie (Apr 11, 2006)

*SAME problem with a GA-6VX7B-4X Motherboard!*

The system was unbootable, so I ran the post card, found out it was the processor (p3) that failed, so I replaced it with the only compatible thing I could find at the time, a 766 MHz Celeron, then it booted... or at least it started to boot, but I have lost the keyboard, and there is no partition on the disk, and the CMOS is cleared (no time/date), and I need a keyboard to do just about anything to fix it, including any kind of BIOS flash, which I am almost positive it needs! I never realized how important a keyboard was until this happened, just kinda took it for granted, lol.  

Anyway, I've found out that the Gigabyte GA-6VX7B-4X's original BIOS doesn't support ACPI, so that's why the keyboard, and several other hardware devices aren't recognized (and by the way, I started with a ps/2 keyboard, went out and bought a USB keyboard, no dice). AAHHH!!!:upset: This is so frusterating! I need a keyboard to do anything, I may just have to replace the whole damn motherboard (excuse my language :4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno  :upset: :upset:

if anyone has any ideas I'd appreciate it.

Technical specs:
custom built machine, 
AGP VGA video card, 3 banks of SDRAM (256, 256, 512), IDE HD, IDE cd-rom, I also installed an on-board floppy, 2 usb 2.0 ports and 2 usb 1.1 ports, none of which seem to work, (yes I've tried reseating the memory and video card modules, yes I have disconnected and reconnected all power/data cables...) took out all the bells and whistles just left the bare essentials, 


Gigabyte GA-6VX7B-4X motherboard Rev 3.2

AMIBIOS ver. F38 (the BIOS chip itself says:
686
AMIBIOS
(c) 1999
AX98
2 4 2 7 )

VIA VT82C686B chipset (which also says on chip:
VIA VT82C686B
0113CD
13B006100)

also, when I first got it running after I switched the processors, it had a 3 beep code, 2 beeps, pause, then a slightly longer beep. At that time, the POST card got stuck on A2. When I got the USB keyboard, the post cleared all checkpoints (00) and it went down to one beep, AFTER the post was done, and the system configuration screen had already loaded. NEED KEYBOARD!

any advice?


VIA VT82C686B chipset


----------

